
 Is there a 4th missing component in the mechanical world? - sinzone
http://www.judegomila.com/2010/11/is-there-4th-missing-component-in.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted earlier, many comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1920931>

